# It's still a bit wet down in Dixie



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My neighbor was trying to get the fields ready for watermelons and it seemed a bit to wet down in the bottom of that field......it was. 8330 with duals wouldn't budge it, South Georgia clay done grabbed it, excavator tomorrow....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep that's a bit wet alright. Son actually got 6 acres of Oats drilled in this afternoon. First spell we've had all season that you could get in the fields. We've had 10.79" rain since Jan. 1. Had a huge frost and 27 degrees this morning.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Yep that's a bit wet alright. Son actually got 6 acres of Oats drilled in this afternoon. First spell we've had all season that you could get in the fields. We've had 10.79" rain since Jan. 1. Had a huge frost and 27 degrees this morning.


Same here, wet and abnormally cool, folks are chompin at the bit to get in the fields.....can't blame em....I am too


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, plenty moisture. We could use some of it down here, we've been under red flag (fire) warning for several days now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> My neighbor was trying to get the fields ready for watermelons and it seemed a bit to wet down in the bottom of that field......it was. 8330 with duals wouldn't budge it, South Georgia clay done grabbed it, excavator tomorrow....
> 
> View attachment 512


Yeah and that stack of weights made sure she nosed right in tight....nice tractor....like to have one of those. Cept i would not get the premium.....don't want any part of the electronic shift....they are nice until trouble arrives....then extremely costly. I usually keep tractors a looooong time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a beautiful tractor. 
In looking at the pictures, it almost seems like he might have not gotten stuck if he had new or newer tires. His tires look low on tread. 
Then again, he may have just dug himself in faster.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> That is a beautiful tractor.
> In looking at the pictures, it almost seems like he might have not gotten stuck if he had new or newer tires. His tires look low on tread.
> Then again, he may have just dug himself in faster.....


Good point jd, their land is spread out from the base farm with about 250 acres of lease land scattered over about 25 sq miles, they are constantly running on the asphalt," burnin rubber"so to speak.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

He would do himself a favor and go to a higher flotation tire.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

That looks more like quick sand. He was going down whether he spun a tire or not or if he had high flotation tires or not. I farm some like that and it will look dry on top but when you start across it, you splash like water.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ur right haybaler, it looked good on top, well it looked like yu might have to raise the cultivator a bit, but sure didn't look like it would drop outta sight......sure was easy exit out of cab tho....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Grateful11, I noticed you mentioned that y'all just planted some oats. How do spring planted oats do in NC? Will you be making hay out of them or combining them for grain? I have asked a few people before if they ever had any experience with planting oats in the spring and I always get the same answer, you only plant oats in the fall. The reason it interested me is because since the oats are planted in the spring verses the fall they should head out later when the weather might be better for making hay than it would when fall planted oats are normally ready to cut. My oats I planted last fall have started jointing and are about 12 to 18 inches tall.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> That looks more like quick sand. He was going down whether he spun a tire or not or if he had high flotation tires or not. I farm some like that and it will look dry on top but when you start across it, you splash like water.


Same here, have some quicksand around the North Liberty area as well, can even look dusty on top but in a wet spring you'll bust right thru. When we used to moldbold plow back in the days of the woolly mammoth You'd have you're foot right above the clutch pedal ready to jam it down, all it would take to sink to the axles is for a tire to spin half a turn then goodbye. If you were quick you could jam the clutch in, raise the plow clear out of the ground then very carefully ease back out on the clutch, too much too fast and that tire would spin and again, goodbye.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Never seen anything like that. Ever. I thought quicksand was something you encountered in the amazon or something.
I really admire you all that have it tougher than me. Sometimes I think I'm blessed when it comes to Mother Nature. Those of you who have to tolerate fire ants, droughts, hurricanes, tornados, wild pigs, real bad heat, locusts......
We don't have that stuff here in the mid Atlantic. I mean, we get problems with dampness here and there and our growing season stops in September, but I couldn't imagine dealing with more than one of those issues.!!!!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Those of you who have to tolerate fire ants, droughts, hurricanes, tornados, wild pigs, real bad heat, locusts......


Well hell, that's what makes life interesting......and anyway, it's home!


----------

